
Show HN: The PC Gamers Club - fairpx
http://thepcgamersclub.com
======
toki5
I am really skeptical about this being worth $5 a month. I suppose you could
look at it like you're "buying" 12 free games for $5, since you do the
discovery and vetting for me.

But ... the spectrum of quality in free games is HUGE and the percentage of
games at the top of the spectrum is relatively tiny. I imagine this
subscription would start with the heavy hitters but quickly devolve. And who's
the target audience for this? Aren't most gamers relatively "in the know" in
the free/f2p space? Can't someone who knows nothing about free games just
Google "best free games?"

Even the quantity feels off to me -- 3 per week is too much. In the best case
scenario, where you inform me of three games I didn't know about but I want to
play, I can't get through them before you deliver another.

I dunno. Maybe I'm just not identifying the target audience for this; maybe
they exist, but I can't imagine dropping any amount of money for this.

------
madchops1
Looks like the dude is on a mac...

------
nowlnowl
Do you have some code to try it out?

